# Zombie Run, Independence, Ia 2016



## Hairazor

I am now officially registered for this years Zombie Run in Independence, IA slated for Sat., Oct. 29. Zombie walker of course. If anyone in the area is interested, I would enjoy meeting up with you there.

http://www.indeezombierun.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, girl, and watch out for the walking dead!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I will start out as a Zombie out to get the runners


----------



## Hairazor

The Zombie Run was yesterday. The weather was perfect. I was of course a Zombie. Imagine my surprise when I was voted best female Zombie by popular vote!!!

Full pic of me









This is what is on my front, a Zombie baby backpack which came in handy to carry keys, camera, driver's license, etc. (Baby was not good about keeping her dead head up in the pics)









Two of the other female Zombies I liked









My fav male Zombie who came in 2nd in the male category


----------



## Hairazor

On the cattle truck (yes an actual cattle truck) getting hauled to our various locations, the guy with his back to the camera in prison garb won best male Zombie









The person I was paired with on the route, we each got 1 flag and each found 1 flag on the ground









My medal, T-shirt and $50.00 winnings









A close up of me


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look fabulously zombified, dahling! Congratulations on taking the gold (figuratively speaking).


----------

